# Cortebert Pocket Watch



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi there i have inherited my great grandfathers Cortebert pocket watch ,the small second hand is missing and the glass is tatty and it does not work ,ive had the back off and had a little look (not that i know what im doing)....anyway i would like to get it restored to its former glory ,is there anywhere that you guys could recomend ?

Many thanks Daniel :lookaround:

ps.it is the same watch is this one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nice-Cortebert-Pocket-Watch-/320703095756?pt=UK_Antiques_Silverware_RL&hash=item4aab64e3cc&autorefresh=true


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Based on personal experience I would recommend Steve Burrage of Rytetime Watch Repairs, Leicester.


----------

